# Reliv



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I posted this in the IBS Section, but figured people her might find it helpful too. My friend told me about a product called Reliv, and it has Nutitional diatary shakes and supplements. I've been looking at their website, and some of the "Health Sucess Stories" of people who had IBS, and how it has helped them. Thought you all might want to check it out. I know I am going to! Reliv Shakes and Supplements


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

My mom and her former husband were distributors of Reliv products. They were very impressed by them for the health benefits and use them religiously. It is interesting to find out that people with IBS have had success with their products. The Arthritifect (sp?) was recommended for our older dog who suffers from arthritis -- we sprinkle the powder over his dinner and we did see a change in him.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

I also was a distributor of RELIVE,& although some people said they felt benefits, It did not do anything for my I.B.S, Neither did Noni Juice, Aloe Vera, Neways 'Revenol', or anything else that were supposed to be so good. The only product that has worked for me ,& HOW is Mangosteen Juice. I am having amazing success as a distributor with it too as it seems to work on the whole body not just the obvious problems people have. Some people report an energy boost after just 3 days,& there`s lots of scientific evidence to back it up. Type into Google or Yahoo, "MANGOSTEEN AUSTRALIA" We are No 1 & 2 on their listings.


----------

